# Paul Vunak!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 7, 2008)

[yt]GHru0ZPqIwI[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Mar 7, 2008)

He's the real deal!


----------



## bphodgesus (Mar 10, 2008)

When I first met Paul, we were both 19 years old. If you were able to look past his age, you knew he was on the path to greatness. He is one of the best.


----------



## jkdbayarea (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool guy!


www.jkdkickboxing.com


----------



## MacMannus (May 22, 2008)

I learned a lot from his video series. He certainly is the living manifestation of JKD as John Lopez says it much better than I can.


----------



## Dark Gift Concepts (Jun 11, 2008)

Sifu Paul. The man is a legend! I loved the old days of PFS and training with him and Tom


----------



## unladylikedefnse (Jun 28, 2011)

Sifu Paul, Sifu Tom and Sifu Singh...they're all great! I am so looking forward to Sifu Paul's annual retreat in August.


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 11, 2011)

Havn't seen much of this guys stuff - although I see he has amassed allot of training material - I'll have to check it out on youtube.


----------



## Native (Jan 13, 2012)

I just had my first training session in Paul Vunak's PFS JKD system last night. We worked on leg kicks & checking/limb destruction, stop hits/ interceptions. Then a whole lot of free sparring to apply it. Great class and can't wait to go back, though my legs are pretty beat up. 

It seems they also do some Kali stick work, which is new to me.

-Adam Marcum


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 22, 2012)

Over the years, I have seen many of Mr. Vunak's tapes, and can say that almost always they have been informative and well organized. IMO, his material is to be highly recommended.


----------

